# Quebec  reserve MP's- question



## crossfitcop (16 Dec 2009)

Good morning

I am a former reserve MP in LFCA, and have been serving as a police officer on civvy street for the past few years. I am an anglophone with limited French spoken. 

I am making a career move that takes me to the province of Quebec. I would like to rejoin the Army as a reserve MP BUT I don't know if the reserve MP platoons are bilingual or only francophone.

I guess I also have the same question about ARAF at St Hubert or Bagotville.

I have already asked CFRC, CFSIS, the PMO, and made numerous calls to 5 MP, all with zero response. 

Can anyone help me? Or point me towards someone who can?

Thanks in advance.


----------

